# Lloyds TSB mobile phone Insurance have fullfilled my claim. Courier service from UK?



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi All,

My Iphone 4 was stolen some weeks back (and my wallet yesterday  ) and Lloyds TSB Mobile Phone Insurance have accepted my claim. They said that they will be ordering me a new Iphone 4, to be sent to my sisters address in the UK, within 3 working days by Royal Mail Special delivery 

Now I want to figure out a safe way of getting it to me here in Egypt -I am gonna have it delivered to my University, rather then my home address in Alex, mainly because I don't know/have an address! 

I am thinking DHL, as I want to get a door to door service, I dont/cannot trust normal mail especially on the Egyptian side. Has anyone used a courier service and can anyone recommend one?

Thank you


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ArabianNights said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My Iphone 4 was stolen some weeks back (and my wallet yesterday  ) and Lloyds TSB Mobile Phone Insurance have accepted my claim. They said that they will be ordering me a new Iphone 4, to be sent to my sisters address in the UK, within 3 working days by Royal Mail Special delivery
> 
> ...



DHL is your best bet.. used them often and no problems


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

DHL, FedEx, UPS they are all good. Congrats on new iPhone.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Delivered to your university? I don't know if that is a good idea? Maybe you can ask if you can pick it up yourself at the courier office. You can call the courier service office in Alex and ask if that is possible.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks all, looks like ill probably use DHL. When I say deliver to my University - it is not to a random place, there is a special building for foreigners, its a very small centre, especially for foreigners, so its very very safe!  Many students get their mail from the UK/USA etc sent to the centre, its a solid location with a solid address.


----------

